# Motorcycle rocker for kid



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

My sister had a baby last year and my mom asked if I would be willing to build a rocking horse for him. We started with a google search and came across this, http://www.amishdirectfurniture.com/motorcyclerocker-p-2161.html which she really liked. Seems fairly simple as far as wood working goes. My problem is I suck at drawing and would never be able to lay out a template on the wood to look right! I've tried for an hour now to search google for an outline of a motorcycle of some sort that I might be able to print off and super size or something with out any luck. Does anyone know what my best option is for this? I would be willing to buy a plan if it came with a template I could trace on a piece of wood.

My thougts are to use 2x material for this to keep it simple and cheap. I will run them threw the planer to square them up. Then just stain them different colors to get some contrast.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

I ended up finding a couple of sites that have plans. I was looking for something simple like what I linked to in my first post, these ones are a lot more detailed. Anyone have experience with any of these companies? 

4 different plans if you scroll down here, http://www.woodworkersworkshop.com/store/index.php?app=ccp0&ns=prodshow&ref=19_W2530

http://www.greatplans.com/c165206p16234299.2.html

http://www.meiselwoodhobby.com/Products/ViewProduct.aspx?ID=14649&Path=2949

Just want to make sure they aren't a rip off company before I order.

Edit: I just found this one at woodcraft, http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2082931/33743/rocking-roarer-plan.aspx#ProdInformationTab. I guess I feel more comfortable buying from woodcraft then some online site I've never heard of. The only thing is it's a lot more detail than the simple one I first found! Guess I could step up my game and see if I can handle all those pieces.


----------



## Al B Cuttn Wud (Oct 14, 2007)

If it helps, I have purchased several patterns from Meisel Hardware and all were very easy to follow. I like that old school style they have available. Just my two cents. Looks like a fun project.


----------



## croaker (Aug 11, 2012)

+1 to above
i order regularly from meisel they are alright


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks for the recomendation of that site.:thumbsup:

I will talk it over with my mom and see if she likes that one or the woodcraft one better and buy one of those.


----------



## MagGeorge (Jul 5, 2012)

Wow. You are up for a big project. Best of luck with it.


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

MagGeorge said:


> Wow. You are up for a big project. Best of luck with it.


Ya it started out with what looked to be a pretty simple design that I found online that sells for 430 bucks.










The only issue is I can't draw worth a crap and could never lay the design out on the wood! So while searching online I can online find patterns for a lot more detailed designs. But at least they will give me a starting point and let me focus on the woodworking part instead of the design part. I'll have to pick up the plans, hope woodcraft has them in stock and see what all is involved and what the material list is.

Thanks for the luck I'm going to need it!


----------



## frankp (Oct 29, 2007)

If you still have the original plans you like, just transfer them with a grid. Make a grid on the original drawing and then scale it up to the size you want. IE one grid equals 1 inch or something and then you only have to draw small sections of lines. It works great for scaling without being a good artist. Or you can just copy and print "full size" from the printer. If you don't have a large-scale plotter it will just print on individual pieces of paper that you then tape/glue together.


----------



## MissionIsMyMission (Apr 3, 2012)

Check with your local schools or churches and see if they have an Overhead projector. Get a large piece of paper and project the pic on the paper then trace it out. Works great!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

Those are both good ideas. All I have of the first one is the picture from the website where they sell them. That would probably work alright but I started thinking that maybe more detail won't be such a bad thing, build up my skills a little. Hopefully the plans will have a decent walk threw of how to do things and I can learn something new. 

I'm not big into plans but I think this one will be a good thing. Take the guess work out and also I'm sure I will learn some things from it. I'm also one that adapts my own thoughts and ideas so the plans might change a little. I'm already thinking about writting his name with the router and some other things to customize it. 

I will be like OCC choppers, make a bike from a plan and then add some customizing! I'm going to pick up the plan and then see what it's going to take to make it and what materials I will need. This will give me a good starting point. If I don't like the plan or how they build it I will ditch it and maybe use it as a rough guide as to size and proportion and draw my own.

I'm not sure what I am going to use for wood yet. Mom doesn't want to spend a ton of money so I'm thinking about seeing if some simple 2x material might work. I would joint and plane the edges so everything is square and flat and then glue them up to make the boards. I should be able to know more after I get the plans.


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

Hey they sell these at some Harley shops, so u might be able to look at theirs for ideas


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

It may be worth seeing want Kinko's would charge to blow a template up to the size you need


----------



## sgtrunningfool (Jan 14, 2012)

I meant Kinkos. That autocorrect gets me a lot


----------



## ponch37300 (Feb 27, 2008)

sgtrunningfool said:


> It may be worth seeing want Kinko's would charge to blow a template up to the size you need


I thought about this also. But the more I think about it I am thinking that instead of doing something simple, a piece of wood with a few pieces cut out of it I might as well try something with a little more detail. The one from woodcraft is more details and looks more 3 dimensional. I think if I am going to do this I might as well go all out. I'm just going to buy the woodcraft plan, it's probably around the same price as having Kinkos blow up the other one and it will give me a good starting point and I can make some changes and customize it as I go.


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking forward to pics!


----------

